# Rate German tiktoker Nils Kuesel unfrauded



## germanlooks (Apr 25, 2022)

compared to frauded tiktok


Frauded he is chad for sure but without frauding Chadlite or Chad?
@StrangerDanger @AscendingHero @Preston @ForeverRecession @volcelfatcel @Biggdink


----------



## Deleted member 18159 (Apr 25, 2022)

6.5 PSL


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 25, 2022)

Looks fucking great


----------



## betrayed by 5‘8 (Apr 25, 2022)

nigga said he's creative and thinks a lot hahahahaha , chads these days ..


----------



## traveler (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## aBetterMii (Apr 25, 2022)

Chad


----------



## Mewton (Apr 25, 2022)

Still a chad


----------



## House Lannister (Apr 25, 2022)

This fag unironically wears makeup 24/7 I remember he posted a vid without makeup and descended 2 points


----------



## Enfant terrible (Apr 25, 2022)

5psl


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 25, 2022)

Nigga looks like hes the next step of human evolution


----------



## lutte (Apr 25, 2022)

Muh frauding you people are retarded


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 25, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> 5psl


Stop coping


----------



## Enfant terrible (Apr 25, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Stop coping
> View attachment 1650353


this guy in motion unfrauded doesnt look better than me
i dont care what you think


----------



## Mewton (Apr 25, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> compared to frauded tiktok



How is he not so famous on social media? As compared to other zoomer fags when he mogs them into absolute dust


----------



## Anstrum95 (Apr 25, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Stop coping
> View attachment 1650353


*gigachad*





Your browser is not able to display this video.





*can't cope *


----------



## alriodai (Apr 25, 2022)

Mewton said:


> How is he not so famous on social media? As compared to other zoomer fags when he mogs them into absolute dust


U must not use instagram
This is only his fanpage ( he got thousands )
He got 1.7 mil subs on insta alone idk on tiktok


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 25, 2022)

Mewton said:


> How is he not so famous on social media? As compared to other zoomer fags when he mogs them into absolute dust


This is just a fan account.

He has 12million followers on tiktok and over 1 million on insta.

That’s much for a german








Nils Kuesel (@nilskue) • Instagram photos and videos


2M Followers, 948 Following, 259 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Nils Kuesel (@nilskue)




instagram.com


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 25, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> *this guy in motion unfrauded doesnt look better than me*
> i dont care what you think


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 25, 2022)

SupremeSubhuman said:


> 6.5 PSL





Enfant terrible said:


> 5psl


Something in between imo.
6 seems right


----------



## Enfant terrible (Apr 25, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Something in between imo.
> 6 seems right


he gets mogged by all slayers i know irl
he is like a tall htn
atleast he looks tall


----------



## fucclife (Apr 25, 2022)

hes a definition of tryhard but i cant deny he looks good. and he admits he finds the very best lighting, angle, wears make up, uses filters and ones that morph ur face even a bit, and eveeything. he doesnt look AS good here but still looks great. is still like 7 psl at his very best srs. hes chico level in his very best. still less of a fraud than crisick


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 25, 2022)

Looks exactly the same if not better. Mogs the entire fucking forum at once yet puts on lipstick. It's truly the dawn of the Chad.


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 25, 2022)

Mewton said:


> How is he not so famous on social media? As compared to other zoomer fags when he mogs them into absolute dust


He's one of the most famous tiktokers out there


----------



## Mewton (Apr 25, 2022)

jewcel said:


> He's one of the most famous tiktokers out there


Vinnie popularity mogs him 
Nick kauf too


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 25, 2022)

muh muh muh rate x faggot imagine being a man and gossiping about looks like a dumb teenage whore this site is the worst


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 25, 2022)

Leonardo DiCaprio said:


> muh muh muh rate x faggot imagine being a man and gossiping about looks like a dumb teenage whore this site is the worst


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 25, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1650382


wow u posted a 2/10 asian guy you really roasted me even tho my pheno is like my avi’s and most germanics have no eyebrows and cuck colouring yes your faggotry low iq posting is completely justified im sorry for ever exposing the brutal reality of how much of a failure you are keep sucking off de poot you fucking MTF estrogenic feminine subhuman


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 25, 2022)

Leonardo DiCaprio said:


> wow u posted a 2/10 asian guy you really roasted me even tho my pheno is like my avi’s and most germanics have no eyebrows and cuck colouring yes your faggotry low iq posting is completely justified im sorry for ever exposing the brutal reality of how much of a failure you are keep sucking off de poot you fucking MTF estrogenic feminine subhuman


Hit dogs bark the loudest


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Apr 25, 2022)

Leonardo DiCaprio said:


> muh muh muh rate x faggot imagine being a man and gossiping about looks like a dumb teenage whore this site is the worst


friends?


----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Apr 25, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> friends?





Thompsonz said:


> friends?


?


----------



## curlyheadjames (Apr 25, 2022)

just wait and see what i plan to do on tiktok after these next ffew surgeries and gymcelling


----------



## curlyheadjames (Apr 25, 2022)

i dink dis guy mjogs elias depooitt


----------



## currylightskin (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Enfant terrible (Apr 25, 2022)

Leonardo DiCaprio said:


> muh muh muh rate x faggot imagine being a man and gossiping about looks like a dumb teenage whore this site is the worst


real


----------



## Clark69 (Apr 25, 2022)

Mogger. 6.25 - 6.5 PSL. Looks like Stephen James without the tats


----------



## unwhippedcream (Apr 25, 2022)

Muh nct


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 25, 2022)

unwhippedcream said:


> Muh nct


 NCT 404


----------



## unwhippedcream (Apr 25, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> NCT 404
> View attachment 1650528


May be lens distrortion in the tiktok you posted


----------



## Deleted member 16110 (Apr 25, 2022)

6 psl

him and his friend kaufmann are the only actually high psl tik tok guys the rest just hair fraud


----------



## fucclife (Apr 25, 2022)

this isnt unfrauded btw u fucking idiots

he is in good lighting, good angle, and has focking make up. u morons will call out girls instantly and say they lokk shit without make up but yet dojt count make up frauding when it comes to men 

u know how much of a halo super smooth one tone skin is


----------



## Cliff_Lee (Apr 25, 2022)

unwhippedcream said:


> May be lens distrortion in the tiktok you posted


If the person has long lashes, then when their eyes are slightly closed or squinting etc, it can look like NCT

The lashes are longest on the outside and obv fall diagonally down, so may appear to be NCT

That's what's happening here and with a number of people. It's not their actual eyes


----------



## unwhippedcream (Apr 25, 2022)

Cliff_Lee said:


> If the person has long lashes, then when their eyes are slightly closed or squinting etc, it can look like NCT
> 
> The lashes are longest on the outside and obv fall diagonally down, so may appear to be NCT
> 
> That's what's happening here and with a number of people. It's not their actual eyes


 Hmm interesting


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Apr 25, 2022)

House Lannister said:


> This fag unironically wears makeup 24/7 I remember he posted a vid without makeup and descended 2 points


Every TikTok kid with perfect clear skin wears foundation. Models do too for runways etc


----------



## Mewton (Apr 25, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> he gets mogged by all slayers i know irl
> he is like a tall htn
> atleast he looks tall


Yeah he's like 6'3-4


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 25, 2022)

Just be white, tall, have curtains and edgy clothes theory
chad


----------



## Deleted member 18418 (Apr 25, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Just be white, tall, have curtains and edgy clothes theory
> chad


or just be you theory


----------



## PeakMaleHeight (Apr 25, 2022)

He has 12 million teenage girls getting wet over him on TikTok, I think that's a wrap. 

Just because he isn't in front of a ringlight in that video and wears no makeup doesn't mean this guy isn't a fkn chad


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 25, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> friends?


@Thompsonz your Avi is so cute. I look at it everyday.


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 25, 2022)

Medium ugly mogger


----------



## forevergymcelling (Apr 25, 2022)

I mog this pajeet shitskin


----------



## Mewton (Apr 26, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> atleast he looks tall


----------



## oldcell (Apr 26, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> I mog this pajeet shitskin


Lol at this guy lol at state of those fringe clean shaven phaggots at 2022, this is not a male anymore

U indeed mogs this girl, also lol at that autist @Amnesia and his circlejerk here


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 26, 2022)

Mewton said:


>



Imagine thinking it’s a good idea to upload a video on your Instagram profile in which you get mogged to death in every possible way (race, face, height, frame)


----------



## MoggerGaston (Apr 26, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Imagine thinking it’s a good idea to upload a video on your Instagram profile in which you get mogged to death in every possible way (race, face, height, frame)


It's literally the smartest idea you can have, surrounding yourself with high value people increasing your value in proximity.

You will get invited to parties, events, etc. because people want to be with your high value friend. Easiest way to increase your own social circles.


----------



## fucclife (Apr 26, 2022)

@forevergymcelling 





look at this boneless joke


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 26, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> It's literally the smartest idea you can have, surrounding yourself with high value people increasing your value in proximity.
> 
> You will get invited to parties, events, etc. because people want to be with your high value friend. Easiest way to increase your own social circles.


Yes but you shouldn’t post a pic or video of you getting mogged.

I mean the fact that they both stand up in the end of the video shows me that he thinks it’s funny to getting heightmogged to oblivion when in reality he just embarrassed himself


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 27, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Yes but you shouldn’t post a pic or video of you getting mogged.
> 
> I mean the fact that they both stand up in the end of the video shows me that he thinks it’s funny to getting heightmogged to oblivion when in reality he just embarrassed himself





germanlooks said:


> Imagine thinking it’s a good idea to upload a video on your Instagram profile in which you get mogged to death in every possible way (race, face, height, frame)




he has a stacy gf and mogs you both


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 27, 2022)

faggotchadlite said:


> he has a stacy gf


Can’t even see her face


faggotchadlite said:


> mogs you both


----------



## geezcel (Apr 27, 2022)

mogs me


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Apr 27, 2022)

Cliff_Lee said:


> If the person has long lashes, then when their eyes are slightly closed or squinting etc, it can look like NCT
> 
> The lashes are longest on the outside and obv fall diagonally down, so may appear to be NCT
> 
> That's what's happening here and with a number of people. It's not their actual eyes


Can you tell in pm if i have nct or just lashes ?


----------



## Cliff_Lee (Apr 27, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Can you tell in pm if i have nct or just lashes ?


Yes sure. PM me


----------



## Lmao (Apr 29, 2022)

Mewton said:


>



muhhh wear an nt fit


----------



## Xangsane (May 2, 2022)

Clark69 said:


> Mogger. 6.25 - 6.5 PSL. Looks like Stephen James without the tats



Those tags. What a fucking narcy


----------



## Xangsane (May 2, 2022)

Clark69 said:


> Mogger. 6.25 - 6.5 PSL. Looks like Stephen James without the tats



Also he knows how to appeal to mentally ill grunge MTB's with daddy issues

I doubt he actually listens to indie rock and grunge


----------



## slop slinger (May 2, 2022)

good face.

average body.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (May 2, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> compared to frauded tiktok
> 
> 
> Frauded he is chad for sure but without frauding Chadlite or Chad?
> @StrangerDanger @AscendingHero @Preston @ForeverRecession @volcelfatcel @Biggdink



Damn already has forehead lines with all that skin maxxing. Brutal age pill.


----------

